# Chromecast built in quit working?



## Bob Brixius (Nov 8, 2020)

I've been using my Tivo Stream 4K since June, overall very happy with it. I don't use the Chromecast function of it very often, but if I occasionally want to put a family video shot with my phone up on the living room TV it comes in handy. When I first got my TS 4K it worked fine. I haven't tried casting to it in a few months, now TS 4K doesn't show up as a device to cast to. I tried restarting, no go. I tried clearing the Chromecast built in cash, no go. I tried to force stop Chromecast built-in, no go. I tried uninstalling Chromecast built-in updates, no go. I tried updating to the latest update of Chromecast built-in, no go still, by the way after every step I listed, I restarted the TS 4K. At this point I'm stumped, any ideas?


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm able to cast from VLC .. what are you using to playback your video?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Does it show up in the Google home app? Can you screen mirror to it? Just for the sake of troubleshooting. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Brixius (Nov 8, 2020)

I had been using youtube for my family videos, or videos with the chromecast logo from chrome browser, just to test if anything I did fixed it. This had been working ok, till my phone or tablet quit offering the TS4K as a casting target.
I have not checked the google home app yet, will do when I'm home. I didn't have to do anything with google home to get it working when I first got my TS4K.
thanks for the suggestions.

Bob


----------

